# Got PCD date but have schedule conflicts...now what?



## mmhaskar (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

I know I can provide 2-3 alternate days, but how likely is it that I can try to get a specific one of those? Currently have me scheduled for Sept. 9th, but I really, really prefer Sept. 16 - what's the chance of them honoring my preference vs. some other date?

Alternatively, I could actually do the week prior 9/2 but I don't know if I can request a date earlier than what they've scheduled me for.

Sigh. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Have your CA contact the PCD scheduler and ask.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mmhaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know I can provide 2-3 alternate days, but how likely is it that I can try to get a specific one of those? Currently have me scheduled for Sept. 9th, but I really, really prefer Sept. 16 - what's the chance of them honoring my preference vs. some other date?
> 
> ...


Have your dealer reply back to the email with the dates that fit your schedule. It is not guaranteed that you will be able to get in on one of those dates. However in your situation, that is far enough out that there should still be availability. They will not be able to schedule it any earlier than the first offered date.

Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------

